# 2 Day BLT Blow-out  (Ninja AirFried)



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2021)

*2 Day BLT Blow-out  (Ninja AirFried)*

​
Gotta get some of these in my Belly while we can still get good Garden Fresh Tomatoes!!
These aren’t the Beautiful Huge Maters “Half-Smoked” brought me, but they were pretty nice.
I just gotta get some of these done & get my fill, before the time comes that we can only get Lousy Winter Maters!

This Bacon will be Fried in my Ninja Air Fryer. That works pretty good too!!

I’ll just add my Steps above each Picture Below:


Bear



Ninja Air Fry Basket filled with Bacon:







All done in about 4 minutes:






MW on Toast:






Start with a covering of Bacon:






Then Lettuce & Tomato:






Close 'em up:






Slice them corner to corner:






*Try The Same Thing The Next Night for Supper*​
Ninja Air Fry Basket filled with Bacon:






Four Minutes Later:






MW on Toast, and Lettuce & Tomato:






Pile some Bacon on each:






Closed up:






Cut Corner to Corner:


----------



## BigW. (Sep 30, 2021)

I love the idea of 4 min bacon.  Nice job!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 30, 2021)

Dang good looking meal John. That ninja does bacon perfectly. BLT is one of my favorite things on earth. Nice work bud


----------



## justplainbob (Sep 30, 2021)

science has proved that sandwiches taste better cut corner to corner


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 30, 2021)

Like 

 TNJAKE
 BLT is high on my food love list. Can’t beat them with good homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 30, 2021)

Mmmm... love BLT's. Nothing like crispy pig. Looks yummy Bear.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 30, 2021)

Boy howdy John, that ninja does your bacon to perfection, nice work! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice sandwiches Bear. That is mine and Mona's go to sandwich when we just don't know what to have for supper
Mayo, lots of pepper and touch of salt on tomatoes , Got me drooling

David


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes sir Bear that's one of my favorites too !
But gotta have some Duke's and a slice of a sweet Vidalia onion lol !


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 1, 2021)

Great BLT's John!  I never thought of doing the Bacon in an Air Fryer, great idea and looks perfect in only 4 minutes?  Yes please.  We love BLT's for dinner at least once a week.  Nice work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Dang good looking meal John. That ninja does bacon perfectly. BLT is one of my favorite things on earth. Nice work bud



Thank You Jake!!
Appreciate that!!

Bear




BigW. said:


> I love the idea of 4 min bacon.  Nice job!



Thank You W !!
I was glad I checked the first time @ 5 minutes,---I had it set for 20, and was planning on checking @ 10 minutes.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2021)

Good looking BLTs. My wife and son know to get their bacon first when we do  BLTs....I love me some bacon and can use a pound for my own sammichs, Cholesterol be damned. 
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2021)

Love me some BLT,  yours look great bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2021)

justplainbob said:


> science has proved that sandwiches taste better cut corner to corner



Thank You Bob!!
I didn't know about that Trial.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Like TNJAKE,  BLT is high on my food love list. Can’t beat them with good homegrown tomatoes.



Thank You Jeff!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 1, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking BLTs. My wife and son know to get their bacon first when we do  BLTs....I love me some bacon and can use a pound for my own sammichs, Cholesterol be damned.
> Jim


Same here I stack it on heavy.......then I spend the next 3 days feeling my heartbeat in my neck lol


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 1, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Same here I stack it on heavy.......then I spend the next 3 days feeling my heartbeat in my neck lol


I double up on the protonix  and cholesterol meds on BLT days!
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2021)

madmax281 said:


> Mmmm... love BLT's. Nothing like crispy pig. Looks yummy Bear.



Thank You Max!!
Appreciate That!

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Boy howdy John, that ninja does your bacon to perfection, nice work! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
I've come to the conclusion, There isn't much this Ninja can't do!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice sandwiches Bear. That is mine and Mona's go to sandwich when we just don't know what to have for supper
> Mayo, lots of pepper and touch of salt on tomatoes , Got me drooling
> 
> David



Thank You David!!
I can't think of anybody who doesn't Love BLTs!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




912smoker said:


> Yes sir Bear that's one of my favorites too !
> But gotta have some Duke's and a slice of a sweet Vidalia onion lol !



Thank You 912!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 2, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Great BLT's John!  I never thought of doing the Bacon in an Air Fryer, great idea and looks perfect in only 4 minutes?  Yes please.  We love BLT's for dinner at least once a week.  Nice work.




Thank You Mike!!
Yup---I learned with this Ninja, if I'm doing something for the first time, I gotta check it early. It cooks some things Really Fast!!!
And Thanks for the Like.  
LOL---Bacon 4 minutes
Pizza in 8 minutes

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Good looking BLTs. My wife and son know to get their bacon first when we do  BLTs....I love me some bacon and can use a pound for my own sammichs, Cholesterol be damned.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!
Funny thing--Cholesterol is about the only health problem I don't have. That's one of Mrs Bear's, so I have to take care of some of her Bacon!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Love me some BLT,  yours look great bear




Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Same here I stack it on heavy.......then I spend the next 3 days feeling my heartbeat in my neck lol




The Heart isn't located in the lower neck??

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 4, 2021)

As much as I like BLT's I am envious.
 My garden did not produce for tomatoes this year. Blossom rot and only a bit bigger than golf ball. Store bought around here are tough skinned and no flavor. Those Sammie's got me drooling.


----------



## xray (Oct 4, 2021)

BLTs look great Bear! I saw this on Saturday while at work and immediately put BLTs on that nights dinner. Thank you sir!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> As much as I like BLT's I am envious.
> My garden did not produce for tomatoes this year. Blossom rot and only a bit bigger than golf ball. Store bought around here are tough skinned and no flavor. Those Sammie's got me drooling.




Thank You Rider!!
We quit growing Maters a few years ago, when I started needing a Stepladder to pick from the Tall plants.  
We get real good ones from Road-side Stands around our area.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2021)

xray said:


> BLTs look great Bear! I saw this on Saturday while at work and immediately put BLTs on that nights dinner. Thank you sir!




Thank You Xray!!
I'm glad I helped change your Menu!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2021)

Colin1230
 ---


 kruizer
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2021)

texomakid
 ---


 mike243
 ---
Thanks for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2021)

jaxgatorz
 ---


 bauchjw
 ---
Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You for the Likes, Guys.
> Bear



Who wouldn’t like those BLTs! Amazing log home with BLTs inside, smell of bacon in the air! Man! If there was a jealous button I’d break it! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Who wouldn’t like those BLTs! Amazing log home with BLTs inside, smell of bacon in the air! Man! If there was a jealous button I’d break it! Thank you for sharing!



Thank You Very Much!
Appreciate that!

Bear


----------

